# homelite UT-10516 33cc chainsaw



## Bob DiGiacomo (Jan 15, 2009)

I just picked up this chainsaw. Good spark, good compression, but no fuel coming through the carb. I already cleaned the carb, it was really clean to begin with. The saw is a 2008 model, and the fuel lines, primer, and fuel filter seem to be in perfect condition. I took the carb off to soak it overnight and realized that the plastic spacer between the carb and the cylinder is very loose. Would this loose space cause an air leak and be the reason the spark plug is dry when I try to pull the engine over? I haven't tightened it yet because I just realized it was loose and did not get a chance to work on it. Any help or opinions would be appreciated. Thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## Bob DiGiacomo (Jan 15, 2009)

I got a chance to look at the spacer between the carb and the cylinder, and found the the spacer is loose because there is a broken bolt. One end is broken off in the cylinder. I don't know if it is worth taking the cylinder out and trying to drill out the broken screw in my vise. Any suggestions on how to remove a broken bolt like this?


----------

